# How do you supertune a shimano curado?



## austinbayfisher (Jul 22, 2007)

Anyone know how to supertune a curado?


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=214876&highlight=super+tune

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=201215&highlight=super+tune

make sure you know what your getting into before you pursue this mission lol
give yourself plentttyy of time


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You send it to Matt K with a blank check


----------

